
CycleGAN-VC2-PyTorch - jackaduma
https://github.com/jackaduma/CycleGAN-VC2
======
jackaduma
a PyTorch implementation for paper: CycleGAN-VC2: Improved CycleGAN-based Non-
parallel Voice Conversion, a nice work on Voice-Conversion.

